

BetaHacks totally copied Venture Hacks - ericingram
http://betahacks.com

======
ericingram
Just to share my experience <http://collaborable.com/blog/betahacks-launched-
in-12-hours>

Used a lot of patterns I had laying around, like the Disqus + jQuery ajax
hackery, and obviously some design cues from my original blog.

The first thing I thought someone might say is "omg that's like venture
hacks", and to immediately say that they were an inspiration.

